# Mole cricket



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

This creeped me out. After sitting here watching TV for 4 hours all of a sudden I felt something on the back of my leg. It hopped away but since it’s Florida I keep cans of Raid handy. I figured it was a Cricket the way it hopped I mowed today so maybe I stirred him up. My grass is hard enough to keep decent I don’t need these things killing my grass I suppose it snuck in today when I was in an out.


----------



## runagate (6 mo ago)

In Arizona we do not have that problem.
Our scorpions make sure of that.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

runagate said:


> In Arizona we do not have that problem.
> Our scorpions make sure of that.


We have scorpions in south Florida. Not pleasant. It’s common to see flocks of Ibis walking through yards. I never knew what they were eating but maybe one of the things were these crickets.


----------



## runagate (6 mo ago)

Startingover said:


> We have scorpions in south Florida. Not pleasant. It’s common to see flocks of Ibis walking through yards. I never knew what they were eating but maybe one of the things were these crickets.


ours love crickets


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Poor little guy. Just trying to find some grubs to eat.

In Zambia they're thought to bring good fortune.


----------



## 1865wingate (12 mo ago)

We have ticks (wild turkey food) in NH. like little tiny Viet Cong.


----------



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

Looks pretty harmless to me. We get those in cool dark places, like basements and under sheds. Some years there seem to be more than usual. It probably cycles with the population of rodents which eat them (or, I guess scorpions, if that's what you've got.)


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

CaptTom said:


> Looks pretty harmless to me. We get those in cool dark places, like basements and under sheds. Some years there seem to be more than usual. It probably cycles with the population of rodents which eat them (or, I guess scorpions, if that's what you've got.)


It had the whole house to roam why did it have to jump on my leg. I’m overdue spraying the perimeter.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

1865wingate said:


> We have ticks (wild turkey food) in NH. like little tiny Viet Cong.


We have a lot of ticks here but we also have a decent possum population and they eat a lot.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Nik333 said:


> .


That close up is scary looking.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Nik333 said:


> Poor little guy. Just trying to find some grubs to eat.
> 
> In Zambia they're thought to bring good fortune.


Maybe I’ll buy a lottery ticket today.


----------



## Domo (Nov 9, 2018)

Nik333 said:


> Poor little guy. Just trying to find some grubs to eat.
> 
> In Zambia they're thought to bring good fortune.


... and a great snack while on the road...


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

We have these little pukes. They like moist cool areas and can jump a mile. You have to catch them mid flight almost. Camel Crickets


----------

